# What's the real deal re. cars?



## scm7675 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm not advocating breaking any laws, just curious what people's experience has been. I've never driven my own car anywhere but Sonora and Baja California, where the rules are different, but when living in Baja, I noticed that there were lots of US plated cars on the road, many with expired tabs, and the Mexico plated cars didn't seem to have up to date tabs either. I talked to some local people about it and they said that when people buy cars they seldom register them, and it's not uncommon for a vehicle to change hands several times without the title ever being transferred. This was true of US and Mexico cars. I had my F350 and a couple trailers in Baja and had a few different people offer to buy each of them; my understanding was that I'd get cash and there would be no title transfer. I didn't sell any of them, so no laws broken on my end. 

As far as insurance, my neighbors assured me it wasn't necessary. I asked if the police would want to see it if they pulled me over, and was told no. I was pulled over by federal, state, and city police, plus army checkpoints, and was never asked to show any documentation. Never got the mordida in spite of being pulled over several times. The one time I was really speeding I had the right guy in the car, but that's another story. Anyway, I understand the importance of insurance and I'm not disputing it, but I wonder what people have experienced outside the 'free zone' with regard to import permits, insurance requirements, etc. Anybody ever get in trouble?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Another rather vague question.
Insurance is required. Vehicle should be legal in order to be sure that the insurance is valid.
Mexican jails are not nice.
Vehicles can be impounded or confiscated.
Just the facts, maam.
In case of an accident, how fast and how far can you run?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I drive a Mexican plated car and I am a Mexican citizen, i was part of an accident where people got hurt and I have insurance and legal aid.
I did not hit anyone and no one hit me, I put on breaks because of a large dog crossing in front of me, the van behind me did not have insurance and was tailgating so he swerved not to hit me, someone coming at an excessive speed hit the van and made it roll. The driver of the van was hurt.

I helped the people in the van get out, I was there and the transito send the driver and his wife to cruz roja, The river has a fractured vertebrae, he , the other driver and myself were sent to jail for 2 days one night while the MP figured out who was responsible. 
As RV says Mexican jails are not nice, to say the least. I had insurance and legal aid and still was detained and could have been detained for another night and day, as you have to be at the disposal of the MP for 3 days while they investigate..I was then released and had to show in court several times as the two other drivers did not want to settle despite the fact we all had to sign a release claiming nothing from each other.
My car was inpounded for a month and that cost me 6000 pesos.
That is my experience...

The man who was driving too fast and rear-ended the van was found at fault and his insurance was fighting the man in the van who did not have insurance..The man without the insurance lost his car and had to pay for the lawyer although a public defender was assigned to him but it seemed it did not work out so he paid for his own lawyer.

The most important lesson I learned is that none of us were driving under the influence of drug or alcohol or we would have been at fault automatically. The lawyers from the insurance company are the worst, this type of lawyer is at the bottom of the scale and the insurance do not send their best, they are nothing but paper pushers and despite having legal aid and not being really involved I spent a couple of day and a night in a filthy jail with scary people. I had to sleep with my cell mate as I could not get to the top bunk, the place was cold and filthy, no water was available, there was no privacy and my cell mate was in for assault. The two men involved in the accident ended up with murderers and drug addicts for cellmate.. It was a good example of what the gulag is like...


----------



## scm7675 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I've heard a few stories similar to this one -- sounds like things could have gone a lot worse if you hadn't had your documents in order.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Everything is fine , a smile and a wink, a little mordida and so on but when things go wrong they can go really wrong so you need to have your papers in orders or it is one more thing they will hold against you.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Where we live you can not get plates if you don't have insurance. In fact - a year or so back they issued new plates, for everyone, to ensure the vehicle had insurance.

We may be overly cautious - but we insure our two cars, our house and ourselves (via IMSS). Considering a private health insurance policy as well. 

All very affordable compared to NOB.


----------

